

The death of native iPhone apps with one line of code - cont4gious
http://andrebluehs.net/blog/2010/06/coffin-nails-and-native-mobile-apps/

======
wmeredith
Title is link bait. They're talking about the HTML code you can put in your
header to kill Safari GUI elements.

~~~
jaxn
I was thinking about this just the other day. I was wondering why Google
doesn't remove the browser chrome from their apps. I have a spreadsheet that I
saved to my iPad and look at daily. It doesn't need browser chrome.

The more I thought about it, the more I realized that you almost have to have
the browser chrome. If your app has any links outside of your app, there would
be no way to get back. This isn't a problem in native apps because external
webpages are opened (typically) in modal windows or an external browser.

~~~
ebiester
So, if you go outside the app (any new URL without the meta tag), then the
browser chrome returns. It doesn't seem like a problem to me.

------
bradleyland
Lack of browser chrome does not a native app killer make.

------
stcredzero
Hyperbole

